# Free Video: RCRE VOL. II: Free Video



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

Boating season is almost here!
RCRE, Along with Bliss-Stick Kayaks, and Vewda Productions present RCRE Vol. Deux. 
Check it out:
Vimeo


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Dan, it says "protected" when I click the link. Nada on the video for me.


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

*i think i fixed it*

Vimeo is all new to me i think i had some privacy setting on. It should be good to go now.


----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

who put the trip line up at the top of Big Wood?


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

thanks for the sweet video!


----------



## phlyingfish (Nov 15, 2006)

Danimal, you have the meanest roundhouse in the sport. Nice work as always.

-Mark


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Cool, working now. Nice video! Getting me fired up for boating.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice vid. Love the downtime in Kirchbaums and the endo off Big Woody.


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

*marky mark*



phlyingfish said:


> Danimal, you have the meanest roundhouse in the sport. Nice work as always.
> 
> -Mark


Hey Mark, 
You're a fucker, congrats on the jackson hook up your blog looks sick. Peak Flow » Boise’s eye on the world of whitewater

And lets all remember your mom has the meanest roundhouse in the sport.
~Dan


----------



## Old Fart (Oct 12, 2003)

Good show Dan...love the Gore shit


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

*Scotty's 59 and still killing it!?.,!**

Thanks Scotty,
I must say that the footage of you set the movie off; "Old Man River" styling all the drops on Bluegrass at 59 years of age.
You are the man...


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

*nice video*

sweet. nice that it's online too! who is this smoky pipes character anyway??? 

I like the little picture by your name, whatever its called. 

nice.


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

iliketohike said:


> sweet. nice that it's online too! who is this smoky pipes character anyway???
> 
> I like the little picture by your name, whatever its called.
> 
> nice.


Matt, 
I changed your name from "Smokey Pipes" to "Matt" your real name. You gotta stop smokin that stuff.
C'mon


----------



## conmihupa (Apr 6, 2006)

For being your girlfriend I sure didn't get much camera time. Geeezz.


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

*more 08 stoke*

Slater is coming.. Is anyone going to come up and run it this year?


----------



## Bones1283 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the video! I'm always watching creeking videos on youtube, but they are always shorter than this one was


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

*ugh*

thanks bonezzzzz


----------



## lotsawater (Nov 18, 2003)

Lick my balls routte county!


----------



## Old Fart (Oct 12, 2003)

O Lotsa I love it when you talk dirty


----------



## lotsawater (Nov 18, 2003)

I can't believe your old ass is still alive. It must be all that young muff you dive that keeps you young. I'll see you when the water comes down, "old quieff". Have fun babysitting the youth of steamboat!

ps. Let us know when the RCRP come to the Poudre, we need some good carnage footage of the back yard. The stuff we have of fisher is getting old. Funny, but old.


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

*awe shit*

Lotsaballicken are you going to come up and run Slater this year or what?


----------



## lotsawater (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, I'm in. Looks great. Are you gonna run it this year or are you on the safety crew again with mayo-naise?


----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

lotsawater said:


> Yes, I'm in. Looks great. Are you gonna run it this year or are you on the safety crew again with mayo-naise?


 
Lostaweiner, 

Are you asking us to run safety for you? 

No problem. I'd be glad to throw you a rope. Maybe you could author a section in our upcoming Routt County guidebook about swimming. We loved your work in the last book.


----------



## gphunk (Oct 21, 2006)

*Nice!*

That girl Sarah was my raft guide trainer! Great video!


----------



## conmihupa (Apr 6, 2006)

Doug?? Is that you?? How are things? How's the cano?


----------



## skinnyfish (Jun 13, 2007)

who sings the first song on the video?


----------



## gphunk (Oct 21, 2006)

*Yup!*

I have surfaced a little earlier than usual! As you should know, the geo-thermal instability will always lead to a consistently, inconsistent, eruption of the Volcanoe.


----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

skinnyfish said:


> who sings the first song on the video?


 
nightmares on wax


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

stoke.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Donde?


----------



## lotsawater (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm sorry LateNightJonser, I don't think you're going to make the cut. Maybe next year, keep drinkin' milk buddy. In the meantime, you might as well run our shuttle.


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

Count..it's OBJ and Strombergerler that shit is funny..


----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

losta,

We'll be launching Slater in a couple weeks. You gonna come back this talk up, or just sit around and drool over RCRE? 

loved your latest moves:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NUIo0HtgBI&feature=related

:-D


----------



## lotsawater (Nov 18, 2003)

Routttte County River Enforcers: and I think that might be Lief's mom in the back, and Danimal is that your girlfriend?

Latenighthoser is the thrid from the left.... Standing on his toes!
You look like a lawyer!


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

*Slater Fest 07*

Lotsawater on left trains for Slater Fest 08....


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

stoked


----------

